# Win CE mit Windows XP verbinden



## fufi (13 Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
wir haben ein Siemens touch panel (MPC370) welche wir im netzwerk anschliessen wollen und es über unseres netzwerk ansprechen wollen.

wen wir das gerät seriell anschliessen und danach eine verbindung herstellen geht es problemlos, aber wenn es im netzwerk ist kann ich ihn zwar anpingen aber weder im explorer (\\gerätname) noch über cmd mit dem befehl net use * \\remotepc\share /user:admin ein datenaustausch ermöglichen.

habt ihr einige tipps, oder ideen die wir noch probieren könnten?
Die geräte sind im gleichen netzwerk gleichen subnetz etc.

freundliche grüsse
fufi


----------



## Markus (13 Februar 2008)

1. falsches forum also --> HMI!

2. das mp370 bzw. sein CE kann nur daten senden, ein externer zugriff ist zumindest unter protool nicht möglich.

du kannst aber von deinem panel dateien auf andere netzlaufwerke schreiben bzw. welche von dort holen.

angestossen muss es aber vom panel werden.

hat sich aber soweit ich weiß bei winccflex geändert...


----------



## RESIENG (13 Februar 2008)

Hallo, 
wenn du über Netzwerk auf eine Freigabe zugreifen willst, benötigst Du auf dem Zielgerät egal ob XP oder CE eine "Datei und Druckerfreigabe für Microsoft Netzwerke". Wenn Du das in den Einstellungen der Lan- Karte installieren kannst sollte es gehen, geht aber nicht.

Da bleibt dir nur noch die Option Smart Service. Da kann man in so einem Fenster browsen und Daten von dem Panel holen,senden geht wohl auch.

In diesem Fall übernimmt diese Funktionalität nicht die "Datei und Druckerfreigabe" sondern der Web Server auf dem MP.


----------



## HSThomas (15 Februar 2008)

Also ich kenne das Siemensgerät nicht, aber ich kenne andere WindowsCE Geräte.
Da ist es generell nicht möglich, ohne zusätzliche Software, Daten auf das Panel zu "schieben".
Am einfachsten ist es, einen Ordner mit den Daten im Netzwerk freizugeben (also auf dem Server, auf Deinem Laptop oder auf dem Rechner neben der Kaffeemaschine - je nachdem) und diese Daten dann mit dem CE-Gerät auf den eigenen Speicher zu "ziehen".

Wahlweise geht es wohl auch noch per ActiveSync - was ich aber noch nie gemacht habe.


Unsere Visualisierungssoftware (Indusoft) bietet für CE Geräte eine extra Serversoftware, durch die man dann per Netzwerk, Serieller Verbindung, o.ä. Daten auf das Gerät schieben kann.


Also... meiner Erfahrung nach, ist die Sache mit der Freigabe im Netzwerk das einfachste, wenn es keine spezielle Software zum drauf schieben gibt.


----------

